# CAT 906M Wheel loader with 12' Metal Pless



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

2019 CAT 906M wheel loader for sale. 787 hours and come with bucket and 12’ Metal Pless snow pusher with live edge. Loader and pusher were used for two snow seasons and have new cutting edges that have only been used for one snow event. Everything works as it should and is ready to put to work. Only reason for selling is we upgraded. Selling loader with bucket and Metal Pless for $92,500. Located in Sioux Falls, SD.


----------

